# Turkey Success



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thought I might post this..
This has been a fun year for turkeys for sure, with getting some good video of some birds and just having fun with good people. Yesterday I had a friend to film and well the birds didn't cooperate... But today I knew where they were and set up 2 hen decoys. The weather wasn't helping me with 10mph wind and blowing rain.. At around 5:10 P.m, the wind slowed and the rain stopped, I gave out a few clucks and purrs, and didn't get a gobble. That's when at 5:16 I catch something out of the corner of my eye at first I thought crow or something and I look to see a tom flying towards the decoys, and then two more toms coming, the first tom lands 30 yards out just behind the decoys and the other two came in and landed to my left and about 45 yards out, I recognized the head of this bird that was closest to the decoys, from my scouting video, it was the only redish head in the group, and I let him have it. First bird I've killed that decoyed.
8.5 inch beard


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Sweet! 8)


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Kade, congrats on a STUD Rio.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice bird and pictures!


-DallanC


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Great bird. Congrats!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Congratulations on a great Tom and a good ethical hunt.
Couple of things though, first you worry me a little when you say he was the only Tom with a "reddish" head. All Toms have a big red head so if they don't, be careful, might not be a tom. Second, I am thinkin that bird has a 9" beard, you measure to the end of the longest strand, even if there is only one stand that is that long


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Congratulations on a great Tom and a good ethical hunt.
> Couple of things though, first you worry me a little when you say he was the only Tom with a "reddish" head. All Toms have a big red head so if they don't, be careful, might not be a tom. Second, I am thinkin that bird has a 9" beard, you measure to the end of the longest strand, even if there is only one stand that is that long


Thanks everyone! To tell you the truth it was a rough measurement, didn't really care was just happy I got a nice bird down...
Thanks


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats thanks for posting . 8)


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------

